# Team Forum Subtitle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I am not sure how many of you even notice the subtitles for your team's forum, but some of them are just old, don't make sense anymore, or are just pretty lame. We want you, the fans, to come up with suggestions for your team's new subtitle, vote on them, and then we can implement them. If you like the one that's currently in place, just let us know. For those wondering where you can see the team forum's subtitles, go here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-eastern-conference/
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-western-conference/

Your current team subtitle: "There's A New Buzz In Hive"

Thanks! :cheers:

- Basel57


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I kind of like "There's a New Buzz in the Hive". Right now it says "There's a New Buzz in Hive". The word the isn't there but should be. I'll see if I can come up with something else.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What about...

We got Chris Paul nana nana boo boo?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> What about...
> 
> We got Chris Paul nana nana boo boo?


:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So you guys want to stick with the same thing? Or you have any other suggestions?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> So you guys want to stick with the same thing? Or you have any other suggestions?


I guess we'll go with There's a New Buzz in the Hive. If anyone comes up with something different can we just let you guys know?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yup, definitely. By the way, we're going to try and get the slogans at the top of each forum so that they don't go entirely to waste.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Please add "the" into our subtitle. "There's a New Buzz in the Hive".


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well, if you insist.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Kevin said:


> Well, if you insist.


Not really insisting. More like suggesting. :wink: 

Thanks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I seriously vote for "We got Chris Paul nana nana boo boo?"


----------

